# So Cal Record Nerds



## xbocax (Apr 17, 2011)

later today sunday april 17
punk rock record swap at dr stranges
:]


----------



## tautoutrain (Apr 18, 2011)

shit, i wish i saw this earlier. I was planning to go to dr. strange later this week


----------

